# nueva moderadora de español-francés



## mkellogg

Buenas días,

Me alegra anunciaros que Paquit& va a unirse a Gévy y Cintia&Martine como moderadora del foro francés-español.

¡Mi enhorabuena y bienvenida al equipo, Paquit&!

Mike


----------



## chics

¡¡¡Yupiii!!! Ya tenemos a las tres ángeles de Charlie... (ay).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Congratulations!
Welcome to the club..*


----------



## Vanda

Enhorabuena y bienvenida al equipo, Paquit&!  
Bem-vinda ao clube!​


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Paquit&,

Bienvenida !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DearPrudence

Eh beh, ça va être du joli ce petit trio d'enfants terribles !!  
*Bienvenue *


----------



## GURB

Bien vu DearPrudence; elles sont toujours de grands enfants ; sûr qu' à  trois elles arriveront même  à mettre cette expression au féminin, mais les "mecs" ont du souci à se faire, n'est-ce-pas Víctor? Mais on se soutiendra les uns les autres.
Cela dit le suis très heureux que Paquita soit montée en grade et puisse vous seconder et faire  "énergiquement _la_ longue et lourde tâche/ dans la voie où le sort a voulu _l_'appeler". Qui mieux qu'elle aurait pu collaborer avec vous et animer ce merveilleux forum. Je m'en réjouis. Allez les filles!


----------



## Gévy

Eh oui... trio féminin sur le FR-ES, pas de confusion possible donc avec ça... 

Après un petit entraînement, la voilà prête à nous rejoindre.

Bienvenue, Paquit&, c'est avec plaisir que nous te faisons une petite place à nos côtés. 

Bisous !!!

Gévy


----------



## Namarne

¡Bravoooo...! 
¡Felicidades, Paquit&! 
¡Grandes noticias para ti y para los foreros del español-francés! 

(Je, mi último chiste de animales, te lo prometo: ¿Cómo lo hizo Noé para meter a un elefante en un arca?)


----------



## Flaminius

Bienvenue Paquit& !
Ça fait les Charites de FR-ES, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Frank06

Hi

Veelos successos!

Frank


----------



## jann

Génial !  Bienvenue, Paquit& !!


----------



## Paquita

Un *grand merci* à tous pour vos encouragements. Ils ne seront pas de trop, je crois !!!... 

Gévy et Martine (par ordre alphabétique) , vous m'avez invitée à venir ramer dans votre galère. À être "la troisième des Charites " comme dit Flaminius...

Vous m'avez initiée patiemment aux secrets de la modération, mais vous ne m'avez JAMAIS prévenue qu'il faudrait AUSSI faire ÇA !!! 


Dites, ça vous embêterait beaucoup si nous restions sur le plancher des vaches, pas trop loin de tous les copains du forum ?

Bisous à tous.

Paquit& (*forera* et mod)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bravo à la moderatortuga ! 
Nul doute que tu feras du beau boulot et que l'ambiance et l'esprit de camaraderie qui régnent sur l'Es_Fr ne seront pas altérés avec toi.

Bisettes.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Un jour un forero nous a fait notre portait à Gévy et à moi.

Nous voilà donc au complet.

Bienvenue Paquita. Merci.
Un beso


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltes felicitats, Françoise!

Ya sabes que dejé atrás las traducciones del francés, pero con la ayuda que me prestaste por aquel entonces puedo intuir que vas a ser una moderadora muy amable y servicial.

Petons i que tinguis sort! 

Montse des de Montjuïc!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

J’ai bien peur mes amis qu’à partir de maintenant il va falloir se tenir à carreau et que nous ne pourrons plus nous dissiper. Fini le bon vieux temps où il n’y avait que deux censeurs à pied d'œuvre 24H sur 24, souvent tapis dans l’obscurité, mâme s'ils ne savaient plus où donner de la tête surtout depuis l’invention des dictionnaires en ligne… Maintenant, avec Dame *Paquit&*, être ambigu et sibyllin, fusion entre ancien professeur et étudiante éternelle, il va être plus difficile de passer inaperçus car ces obscures dames seront là 48H sur 24…

¡Que no, que es broma!

*   ¡¡Paquita, me alegro de que por fin reconocieran tu valía y puedas echar una mano a estas sacrificadas y abnegadas muchachas que ya se merecían un respiro!!

*¡Voto por que el ES-FR siga creciendo más y más!

Víctor 
(para serviros a las tres)


----------



## Paquita

> 48H sur 24


 
Víctor, te confundes... 24 horas diarias x 3 moderadoras no son 48.... sino *72 horas... Ten cuidado...*

Marlluna, moltes gràcies i molts petons...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cuando yo digo...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Je suis d'accord avec Victor. 
On pouvait échapper à Martine et Gévy qui sont des oiseaux de nuit         mais Paquit& se lève tôt. Je le sais par expérience.
Que faire pour pouvoir en placer une à présent?

Claro que estoy encantada de tenerte como moderadora Paquit&. 
Te lo mereces y  lo harás muy bien. 
No seas demasiado dura con los alumnos que no (siempre) obedecen porfa.


----------



## ILT

Uy, ¡tarde de nuevo! Pero no por eso menos sinceros mis saludos. ¡Felicidades en esta tu nueva y ardua tarea!

ILT


----------



## ampurdan

¡Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena!

Bueno, eso no me corresponde decirlo a mí, pero vaya por delante, porsiaca.

¡Bienvenida Paqui!


----------



## araceli

¡Bienvenida Paqui!


----------



## samanthalee

Not that I know what has been said in this whole thread...
Welcome aboard, Paquit&.


----------



## Punky Zoé

- _" on va mettre le paquet pour Paquit& ! "
- " houla ! Modère tes ardeurs ! "
_Josep Badalona


----------

